

Anatomy of a HTML5 Mobile App - fling
http://pinchzoom.com/posts/anatomy-of-a-html5-mobile-app/

======
AdamCassel
Thank you for an outstandingly helpful piece delivered with clearly hard-won
clarity of thought, expression and purpose.

The diagrams you created to support the piece are gold.

While the project work done for my business sponsors is confined specifically
to iOS, hence the browser version/capability, carrier, UI, and UX problem
domains are thereby narrowed, your first principles, conclusions,
observations, diagrams, and commentary with prescriptive guidance is superb -

I, and I'm sure many other readers feel the same, owe you a debt of gratitude
for what is likely a watershed post and effort at explication, caution, and
actionable guidance.

Sublime setup with Joe the Volcano reference!

Looking forward eagerly, and with a good dose of appropriate humility, to your
next posts on the subject.

Best, Adam Cassel

------
rdrimmie
This is a great article. My knee jerk reaction was to be a bit defensive "but
native development is a lot of work too!" And it is, great applications
require a lot of work regardless of platform.

But the article isn't (explicitly at least) saying that web-based mobile
applications necessarily require any more work than porting an application
between multiple platforms, but it is saying that web-based mobile application
development isn't just "crank out an app and it runs great everywhere" which
is something a lot of proponents (among whom I count myself) certainly do
argue.

As the article concludes, there are a great many number of considerations when
selecting a platform, and the detail here highlights the many that exist for
mobile development.

I really very deeply enjoyed this article.

~~~
fling
thanks a lot! that was exactly what I was hoping to demystify: Yes! HTML5 can
do the job, just don't underestimate the amount of work it will take you.

------
TomKid
Hey Brian, what flowchart software have you used for the flow diagram.

thanks Tom

~~~
fling
OmniGraffle: <http://www.omnigroup.com/products/omnigraffle/>

~~~
TomKid
Thanks Fling, you da man. its very impressive how you do such detail analysis
of your work.

~~~
TomKid
Got the omnigraffle, still could not find the stencil you are using ? any
custom stencil you are using ?

------
owz
Great article. I was wondering what you use for your test frameworks?

~~~
fling
Not sure if I understand. What do I use to test? Or what frameworks do I
recommend?

~~~
owz
Apologies, I should have been more clear.

I guess you could split testing into 2 parts: The logic testing of the
JavaScript (unit tests/TDD/BDD) and cross-platform testing.

There are a few different tools out there to do the first part (QUnit,
jasmine, etc). Which tools and workflow have you used? Which do you recommend?

How do you go about testing on multiple platforms? I guess a lot of it comes
down to manual subjective performance testing?

My testing knowledge currently leaves a lot to be desired, any advice would be
welcomed! Thanks.

